# No/Low Carb



## college_cook (May 21, 2006)

I getting back on the Atkins train  

The only carbs im eating will come from fuits and veggies ( no potatoes, and minimal amounts of corn, peas, and other starchy veggies).

Looking for recipe ideas, especially if you've done this sort of thing before.  I have done it before, but always fell off the wagon for one reason or another.  My staples are probably going to include lean pork/beef, chicken, and chicken wings, and fish when I can afford it.

TY


----------



## Trip (May 22, 2006)

I tried the Atkins route, my doc says it's evil and to stay away. currently doing weight watchers without actually joining. not as restrictive, and is supposed to be healthier.


----------



## Silver (May 22, 2006)

anything is healthier than depriving yourself of a vital macronutrient (in this case, carbohydrates, which are the main source of energy for the body)

that might be why you've fallen off the wagon several times - because your body won't let you stick with it

but if you insist on doing it - then the best of luck - and just google "atkins recipes" and you'll be amazed at how much stuff comes up


----------



## college_cook (May 22, 2006)

well its not so much that I want to deprice myself of carbs, but eating processed carbs helps keep weight on.  That's why im allowing myself carbs from natural sources.  They are better for me than breads and pastas anyways.


----------



## kyles (May 23, 2006)

Pasta, if cooked al dente is low GI, and a good source of carbohydrate, so are whole grains, legumes and good bread (bread with bits, preferably home made or from good independent bakeries)

You need carbohydrates for fuel as Silver points out. I take it you are young, and you should be exercising, so you need carbs. The ones from veggies alone won't be sufficient, and you'll be hungry!

To lose weight, you need to take in less calories that you use. You need a balance of the three macronutrients - protein, carbs and fat, to do that healthily. 

Refined carbs, cakes, cookies, mass produced white breads, etc are what you should be minimising.

And making sure you do activities that utilise the fuel you do consume.


----------



## buckytom (May 24, 2006)

kyles. kyles? you're back!!!!yay!!!!ok, so where the heck have you been?


----------



## kyles (May 24, 2006)

I've been in the gym!!!!! Have you any idea how much time this healthy lifestyle takes out of your day???? I have no internet time, or very little anymore, so I just don't get the opportunity to hang out here as much as I used to!!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (May 25, 2006)

CC, Atkins enterprise did not go bankrupt for no reason.  You DO need your carbohydrates as well as regular exercise to keep you fit, as others pointed out.
Keep on eating your veggies, but you will need more.  Beans, lentils, whole grain breads and pastas will be a good choice for your nutritional needs, they are rich in fibres and protein as well.  

A good balance is the key, not a fad diet!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 25, 2006)

Both my husband & I did Atkins & lost a goodly amount of weight.  In my husband's case, he lost around 65 pounds, looked & felt great, & his previously high cholesterol & blood pressure improved enormously.  His doctor was quite pleased.

One thing I will say is that the Atkins folks changed their tune QUITE a bit in the last book published before the doctor's death - Atkins For Life.  In it, he really adjusted his outlook as far as carbs were concerned - going from virtually no carbs to lots of "good" carbs.  

So long as you steer clear of all the processed foods & snacks that are out there with various Atkins & South Beach Diet labels, you really can't go wrong nutritionally if you use the most recent guidelines for healthy carb eating.

If I were you & were planning on returning to Atkins, do yourself & your health a favor & try to pick up a copy of Atkins For Life.  There's a BIG BIG difference between this book & the earlier Atkins' tomes, all of which I have as well.


----------



## Silver (May 25, 2006)

My understanding, and I could be very wrong as I haven't looked into it, is that the outlook for "long term" Atkins is basically a balanced diet, although a relative was talking about something like a max of 10 - 15% carbs "in the long run", which is utter insanity.


----------



## grumblebee (May 25, 2006)

You could try the recipe I posted last week for riceless maki sushi. I made it for a friend on a low carb diet and it was a hit

*Riceless Maki Sushi *


----------



## Bridgett (Aug 9, 2006)

All these fad diets seem to have pulled us a good distance away from the good old heathy food pyramid. It seems now thin-ness is more important than healthiness.

I assure you, as a long-time carb-worshipper, you can loose weight and keep eating wholesome and healthy food. Whole grains should be one of you main energy sources, along with fruit and veg. And they don't only give you energy, they provide essential fibre also. Its fine to cut out high-GI and highly processed stuff, but please, give wholemeal bread a break. 

In the long term, depriving your body of carbohydrates (which we NEED to function), and replacing them with too much protein can cause renal dysfunction, and our bodies weren't made to have a high fat intake. (Although we need some of that, also).

Basically, if you have a balanced diet - lots of fresh salad & sandwiches, fruits, nuts, yoghurt, lean meats and lots of whole grains, and get active regularly, you won't just be thin, you will feel energized with an overall sense of wellbeing.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Sep 3, 2006)

Most people don't have the faintest idea what Atkins really espoused.  It's easy to get your info from the tabloids but not very reliable.


----------

